#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-10-05
<ARGO_> ññ´ñ´
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-10-08
<rxt> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-10-02
<divisofia> como crear una cuenta de correo electrónico en Ubuntu?
<divisofia> Necesito hacer una copia de seguridad de mi sistema y me pide ingresar con mi cuenta de registro de Ubuntu
